# MTSnails???



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Can some one please explain the difference in trapdoor snails and Maylasian trumpet snails??

I set up a 55gal tank 3 weeks ago. Yesterday, I noticed the white pool sand on the side with the filter was nice and white, while the non-filtered side was dark. Upon closer investigation, I find I have stinky muck in the sand. It has a name, but I can't recall it right now, but I know it can fill fish.

I vacuumed the sand very good and put the bigger filter on that side and a smaller one on the clean side.

I didn't think I was over feeding. Water seems good with nitrates always around 30 from source water. Fish are 3 albino pleco, 7 pristella's, 1 elephant ear plakat betta.

I didn't think I over fed. 6 algae wafers every night. Always gone in morning and a few flakes in morning, 8 tiny betta pellets. 

I had the same problem in a 20g long with the same fish. Oh, and the normal pond and ram snail population. 

Plants are 4 anubias, 3 whisteria, and 3-4 vals. Plenty of driftwood and several fake wood and a castle.

Would MTS help keep my sand stirred up? How many should I buy, if I can find them?

Guess this should have been two threads, but as hard as this lap top is to type and keep, I will leave it here. 

Sure appreciate any help. OH fish all look good, no red gills or any signs of illness.

Sure could use some help.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

In a 55 g tank I would go with several MTS snails, they like the soft sand and will ensure constant cleaning and aeration. You can find them on AQUA-BID and E-bay and they aren't very expensive, you can usually buy different amounts to match your aquarium size..

Good Luck


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

At the moment, it is a bit cold to ship live creatures. I will contact my Mom and Pop LFS to see if they have access to them. Are MTS the same as trap door snails. I had a bad case of the trap doors and sure don't want them again.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just looked up trapdoor snails. They are not what I have had in the past. Is there any other cone shaped snail, other than assassins, that look simular to MTS??


----------

